

Publish or be damned (2013) - bennesvig
http://thegateworldwide.com/london/2013/04/17/publish-or-be-damned/

======
yxhuvud
It is a very good thing that the step to do self publishing has come down far
enough that regular authors can do it without any special resources.

Sure, publishers provide editing and marketing that will allow the authors to
reach the big markets but promising independents that self publish will still
make enough of a dent by word of mouth that they will be picked up by bigger
ones.

------
lotsofmangos
They babble into hand-held twit machines about that cool email of the woman
being bummed by a wolf.

~~~
petercooper
I think you've been downvoted as _Nathan Barley_ is probably not well known
here. It's quite relevant, though, with Dan Ashcroft being a sort of less
fleshed out, modern Ignatius J. Reilly. Anyone interested in the meeting point
of Internet, media, and hipster culture owes it to themselves to check out
_Nathan Barley_ sometime, it's hilarious and depressing at the same time.
(Trivia: The Web site mentioned in the show is still up at
[http://trashbat.co.ck/](http://trashbat.co.ck/))

~~~
maaarghk
Yes - [0]
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vEQ4F4PRzUg](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vEQ4F4PRzUg)

